# !!!!!!!! Friday pics !!!!!!



## mkk (May 7, 2009)




----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

All dressed up for the Moody Scholarship Awards. Faith is one of the top 20 in Galveston County


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats to Faith Mont!!!
1974 Montauk getting a facelift!!


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Turkey Chili (click photo for recipe)
Mr. Brown, best canned/bottle coffee out there
Dinner at my parents house last night
Funny looking Jeep I bumped into on the way home from work


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Just random pics.
Bought a new to me truck so I had to fix the rear window.
Working on a friends boat.
Easter
My pride and joy.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Mont said:


> All dressed up for the Moody Scholarship Awards. Faith is one of the top 20 in Galveston County


Two observations for you sir. You look like you're losing weight and she's a lot better looking than you.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Couple things I have been working on.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

1. My cousin got married last weekend and my daughter was the flower girl. 
2. Me and my girlfriend at my Uncle and Aunts house for BBQ the next day.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

TomCat said:


> Two observations for you sir. You look like you're losing weight and she's a lot better looking than you.


She looks like her Mom for sure. Thank God. Here's my favorite one from last night.

Capt. David, is that Whaler yours? It's so good to see a classic getting another shot.


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is one from work. Could see it burning over the tree tops when we pulled out of the station.


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

HD









Loving lizards taken by my husband


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Just a few pics of the Texas Hill Country from last Thursday heading to Paint Rock for our annual spring turkey hunt on the Concho River. Anybody recognize these historical markers?


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

New toy.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Last weekends gathering on the beach.....................AA*

An old school 2cool good time on Sam's Beach!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Mont the whaler is mine. You and Stacy need to come and visit.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I've showed a pic like this before with both tanks in the pic, but it happened to one again last night! 








We had quite a bit of hail, wind, and rain the other night. We have 10" curbs and this was the flow going down the street in front of the house!








Now for some funnies!














Kobe after game 2 the other night


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hail Storm Baby!


----------



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

*friday pics*

Texans Logo

RH
www.bigsharkmetalart.com


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Some recent photos


----------



## trouttackler (May 13, 2007)

*Wish I was back here*

Just returned from Jamaica and this is my first week back at work and man does it suck!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

A little fun at the park.


Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Redfish from last Monday it was a blast!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!
1 - Hate it when the paperwork monster throws up on my desk
2 - Baseball fields in Myrtle Beach where i will be working this summer
3- Stir fry
4- Something warm on a cold May day!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Two muslim women with a 'borrowed' cart from HEB on their way back to some nearby apartments.



My 7 year old girl got excited when she saw this gun at Academy


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Tough Bite - Glad the Flounda stayed put.

Special Story with these pics

Well after about 30 days of loud music in the attic/ house, mothball smell and waiting to see if momma **** was taking her kits out, it was action time. I heard momma drag the kits one by one across the ceiling and it was time to trap momma. Got that done that night only to have peeps that were to cut through the sheet rock skip a day cause they did not hear them..errr.. 

I get home from feeching and hear them and they did not move. They came back the next day only to remove the kits and join em with mom in a kennel, then mom escapes. double eerrr. Yup, i was feeching again. Came home and set up trap central . Lesson learned.. Keep Feeching... 

--------------------------------------------------------------


Kits caught in the attic and returned to Momma healthy and later released far from home. We are ZZzzZz better now...My daughter and I miss the little ones.. lol 


Trap Central

Momma Trapped the second time, She was so scared, she held my finger

Not mine - Hubcaps


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Also my new toy. Picking it up next week.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Tater had the 3rd place Roaster 10lbs 3oz. 

Piggy did not make sale...again! 

Muddy Birthday fun!


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Our first trip in our first travel trailer.
1) New to us 2002-19' TT
2) Palmetto State park
3) trying to catch a fish in the river
4) fishing in the lake
5) Rio got scared of the thunder storm
6) deer behind camp site
7) pavallion at Palmetto


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Owl at the deer lease. Taken with my iphone. Thing let me get within a foot of him and just sat there.

Couple Chicken boy Jr. victims

Little Emma playing with the grass.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Went to Freeport, Maine last week. Beautiful state!


Boiled Lobster

Local Beer at a local pub - McGritty's
Wiscasset Yacht Club
Ready for the season
Upper Narrows Lake in Winthrop
Cob Oven pizza


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

*Lola*

Newest member to our family. Lola is a Rhodesian Ridgeback. She is now seven months old @ 65 lbs. Her parents were 125 & 100lbs. Great dog. Very different personality than our Weimer.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> Two muslim women with a 'borrowed' cart from HEB on their way back to some nearby apartments.
> 
> 
> 
> My 7 year old girl got excited when she saw this gun at Academy


I bought the same pink Sig for my wife.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

A few from last weekend

















































Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

*Lunch time*

Pictures my wife took yesterday on the roof of her building at work


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

My girls at the safari park.

Me with the kiddos after bath time.

Down time.

Swingin'.

My lady shoots.

Yellowtops.

This boy is the happiest baby I've ever seen!

Sunset in my back yard.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Spent Last Week Camped Out at Guadalupe River State Park*

We took side trips to Blanco State Park and Potter Creek Campground on Canyon Lake. If you're visiting GRSP be sure to check out the new Bauer Unit on the North side of the Guad and also take the Honey Creek State Natural Area Hike. 2 areas that are low impact areas and TPWD is doing a great job of keeping them that way.

Honey Creek is the last pic before the Walking Stick. It is formed by springs and helps feed the Guad it's cool, clean, fresh water.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Here are some pic throughout the process of a renovation project we did a couple of weeks ago to our tank. Dug it out longer wider and deeper and put a liner in it. Nice to see what a little work can do.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

*Last Night at Magic Kingdom*

Stood for hours in the rain waiting on show with tons of people trying to step all over the tripod. Kept rain coat over camera from 8pm - 10pm until show. Prayed for rain to stop to keep drops off of lens and the rain quit at 9:58 with two minutes to spare. These came out pretty good for a first time try of doing fireworks. My wife had to guard my tripod legs from people bumping it and she did great with only a few close calls with dealing with a few folks. Enjoy, we sure did.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> Two muslim women with a 'borrowed' cart from HEB on their way back to some nearby apartments.
> 
> 
> 
> My 7 year old girl got excited when she saw this gun at Academy


that is because it is being marketed towards kids..............when the media finds out, they will be all over it. (sarcasm):work:


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

slip knot said:


> Stood for hours in the rain waiting on show with tons of people trying to step all over the tripod. Kept rain coat over camera from 8pm - 10pm until show. Prayed for rain to stop to keep drops off of lens and the rain quit at 9:58 with two minutes to spare. These came out pretty good for a first time try of doing fireworks. My wife had to guard my tripod legs from people bumping it and she did great with only a few close calls with dealing with a few folks. Enjoy, we sure did.


Great job! Going to share these with my kids tonight.
Taking them for their first trip this Christmas.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*All these great pic has built up an appetite...*

Easy Stuffed Flounda

Blue Corn Tortilla Specks topped w/ Roasted Poblano Vinaigrette and a side of Roasted Corn Sweet Onion Relish

Pasta that scared Hollis ( Cold )

Veggie Soupa

Glazed Lamb Chops on a Pea Mint Sauce

Ratatouille

Buuurp..


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Part deaux*

Forgot to post up some of my midget's


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

1. My dog catching some z's on the picnic table.
2. My boy hunting "hog-bears"........
3. My boy's first shot with his first bow!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Grandson playing tee ball !


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Grandson playing tee ball !


Great pics Bo! Check out the mayhem in the backround of that last pic.... priceless.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I always appreciate your posts of Nice Hooters Josh! :smile:


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*offshore surprise*

5-1-213 state waters North of Port A



Caught a bunch of jacks, and lost a +50lb ling at the ling buoy...

Jason Slocum


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

my baby and some of her best friends Sam and Nitro. A little dessert as well.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The usual.


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

Be careful with them chickens,my daughters had two small ones and would carry them all over the yard and my youngest had hers on her shoulder and it pecked her right in the eye. Guess thats where they get the saying pecking order.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Granddaughter loves the ceviche! Of course, we haven't found anything she won't eat yet.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

1) lost tooth
2) doing homework at Daddy's desk
3 my 3 monkeys


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Killeen Tx 4/25 
Kennedale Tx 4/26
some of the competetion
Ardmore Ok 4/27
race car destroyed passing 3rd place car for 2nd place , good video on you tube of wreck " usmts b feature bad wreck"
Getting a new 2013 CAM "Chase Allen Motorsports" car built hopefully it be ready for when the USMTS invade Waco, Kennedale, Crandall, Ardmore in June 26,27,28,29


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Didn't look that bad in the video!!! Dang!.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Yep, looks like it left a mark too, don't think that will buff out.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Wednesdays catch. Nothing special but they sure were good eating. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> The usual.


Everyone knows white wine goes with chicken


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Great Pics all !!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

From last week with my son

Action pics


----------



## texasnra11 (Oct 8, 2012)

*wifes equinox*

got it ready to pull a boat today.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Hullahopper said:


> Just a few pics of the Texas Hill Country from last Thursday heading to Paint Rock for our annual spring turkey hunt on the Concho River. Anybody recognize these historical markers?


I recognize all of them and have pictures of them. Here's one of the first one I took when we got the geocache located there

WT


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)




----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

WildThings said:


> I recognize all of them and have pictures of them. Here's one of the first one I took when we got the geocache located there
> 
> WT


 My Friend and his family own Pack Saddle Mountain, off 71 in Kingsland right? They own most of the mountain from 71 back a few miles anyway.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> All dressed up for the Moody Scholarship Awards. Faith is one of the top 20 in Galveston County


Congrats to Faith! You and wifey must be very proud of her. Great pic of you two. Mont, you look like you've lost a few pounds. Looking good bro!


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

One of our yellow roses at the lake (Toledo Bend)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shunter2005 (Aug 21, 2006)

WildThings said:


> I recognize all of them and have pictures of them. Here's one of the first one I took when we got the geocache located there
> 
> WT


Here is a little view of Packsaddle Mountain. I will get to look at it every day from my new back porch in a year or so. Not to mention the golf course and the Colorado River. Can hardly wait!!


----------

